
Could You Cut the Cable or Satellite Cord?  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2010/11/25/could-you-cut-the-cable-or-satellite-cord/
======
cheald
I haven't had pay-for television in almost 4 years now. Hulu + Netflix + bunny
ears for OTA TV satisfy all my TV-watching needs.

I don't miss it. Almost all of my TV watching happens on a secondary monitor
while I work, anyhow; dedicating time to just watching TV feels terribly
unproductive.

~~~
NginUS
I've been without TV for about 5 years now after noticing a creeping & growing
revulsion for what I saw on it.

Even if I'm not more productive, I'm less desensitized without one.

~~~
cheald
No argument there. The vast, vast majority of TV content is abysmally bad. I
like that I get to just pick what I want to watch and don't have to mess with
the rest.

------
nhangen
If I could get NFL Sunday Ticket and fine a box/plan that had everything else
I needed...yes.

Right now, Apple TV is simply more expensive (the content, not the device)
than it's worth, and Hulu+ is missing some good stuff.

I find it odd that the music industry is moving towards single monthly and
unlimited watching, whereas the TV industry seems to be moving in the other
direction.

------
pavel_lishin
Watching TV mostly makes me angry. Idiots selling idiotic things to idiots. In
the past month, at least three times I started yelling at the TV and left the
room, only to realize that I was being melodramatic.

------
r0s
Made that break almost ten years ago, never miss it.

Now I'm trying to move past optical media, I hate it.

------
ngvrnd
Just did it. Bought an HD antenna, got an HD tivo. Cut DirectTV. Not looking
back.

